# Dakine Heli Pro Pack



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this pack? I am thinking about picking one up from Sierra since they are half-off right now. Only other question is if I should get the Premier color or the Woodland? I know, it's personal preference and all, but hey, I'm indecisive so outside opinions are appreciated.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have it and love it. I rarely use it for snowboarding, primarily as a hiking daypack. Very comfy.


----------



## YouDork (Feb 12, 2010)

I was just looking at the women's version of it. It says the premier is out of stock for yah :dunno:? ... the woodland looks nice though!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

YouDork said:


> I was just looking at the women's version of it. It says the premier is out of stock for yah :dunno:? ... the woodland looks nice though!


Interesting cause when I look it shows plenty in stock. Here's the link to the one I'm looking at. Dakine Heli Pro - 20L Backpacks Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com But yeah, the woodland does look nice. What do you think might match this Columbia Men's Titanium Rodeo Magic ll Parka - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com better? The coat is definitely more green than the picture shows, but you get the idea.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd go with woodland over premier. Mine is solid black.


----------



## YouDork (Feb 12, 2010)

Weird... sorry about that! In that case definitely go with the Premier. The brown in the Woodland kinda clashes a little with the coat a tiny bit, but if you love it they're both nice 

Edit: a tiny bit, not but but 
I was looking at the 16L not the 20L, my mistake.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got a Heli Pro. It's servicable as a daypack for rocking at the resorts, but if you're looking for something to handle more serious hikes, upgrade to the Poacher. I snagged mine at REI over christmas for about $65 (half off, I think).


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just need a dayhiker/resort rocker pack. When it comes to full on hiking, I'll bust out the internal frame. Thanks though!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the Premier. I also ended up with a new hat and some sweet stickers since goddamn everything is on sale at Sierra right now. Thanks for the help guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, I just bought the black heli pro, red hifi helmet, a dakine cool tool and stickers. all for $100 bucks. Can't beat these deals. :thumbsup:


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the 6 yr old version and I have put it through H**L and back. Best bag I have ever owned. Used as my daypack at the resort, school backpack, and even as a bike messenger bag. Dakine products have never let me down.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I just got my new pack yesterday thanks to fast shipping from Sierra. All I can say right now is that it looks and feels super durable, and I can't wait to get it out into some wilderness and snow and see how well it really holds up. Also, the Premier color I got looks way nicer and a lot darker in person than it does on the website. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a heli pro, about a year ago, I loved it, but was afraid to get rough with it because I thought it might rip... Other than taht it was damn comfortable


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Just took my new 2009 Heli pro 16L pack to Sugar Bowl yesterday and.. it's comfy as hell. I thought I wouldn't like the bag due to discomfort, extra weight etc. But I actually prefer having it and will be riding with it for now on. I also bought a camel pack hydration system from Big 5 and it works perfectly. 

2 things though.. I think the smaller pocket should include pockets within the pocket (if that makes sense) as it is right now, there's only 2 "real" pockets. 1 big main one and a smaller one (Shovel pocket). Of course there's the water bottle pocket, but it only will hold really small things and the waist strap (I only put my keys in it, if I put my keys and phone, it's really uncomfortable).
Also, I got stuck in powder and the front pocket had some water seepage. Small, but it was noticeable. Other than that.. I think it's a quality pack. And for $45 bucks on Sierra.. I think it's a steal.


----------

